# sana ikaw na mapangasawa ko lahat gagawin ko sayo s



## MickyS

Two sentences that are baffling me.  I can't find some of the words in a dictionary, so I can't really take an effective stab at it.  I do understand the allusion to love but do not understand the context, as in the phrase I entered for the topic.   Thanks in advance.

(1)  honey....mahal na mahal kita sana ikaw na mapangasawa ko lahat gagawin ko sayo sobrang mahal na mahal kita.


(2)  ipapakilala kita sa mga tita at tito ko sa mga couzin ko ipag mamayabang ko na ikaw ang asawa ko mabait at sweet sakin at kay Jenny.


----------



## niernier

MickyS said:


> Two sentences that are baffling me.  I can't find some of the words in a dictionary, so I can't really take an effective stab at it.  I do understand the allusion to love but do not understand the context, as in the phrase I entered for the topic.   Thanks in advance.
> 
> (1) Honey....mahal na mahal kita. Sana ikaw na mapangasawa ko. Lahat gagawin ko para sayo. Sobrang mahal na mahal kita.
> 
> honey....I love you very much. I wish that you'll be the one I marry. I will do everything for you. I love you very much.
> 
> 
> (2) Ipapakilala kita sa mga tita at tito ko sa mga couzin ko. Ipagmamayabang ko na ikaw ang asawa ko, mabait at sweet sakin at kay Jenny.
> 
> I will introduce you to my relatives(uncle, aunt and  cousins). I will take pride that you are my husband, kind and sweet to  me and to Jenny.



In red are the punctuations, so you will know where the sentence ends.


----------



## MickyS

Once again, I appreciate the translation.  Great people here!  Don't know what I'd do without the assistance.  I've got a Tagalog book ordered, but I suspect it will take a long time to understand all the nuances of common parlance.


----------



## niernier

You're welcome. We are always ready for questions regarding the translations.


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with niernier's translations.  Let me just add:

1)  honey....mahal na mahal kita sana ikaw na mapangasawa ko lahat  gagawin ko sayo sobrang mahal na mahal kita.*

Honey, mahal na mahal kita.  Sana ikaw na ang mapangasawa ko.  Lahat ay gagawin ko para sa iyo.  Sobrang mahal na mahal kita (*or better yet ---*Sobra ang pagmamahal ko sa iyo)**.
* 
(2)  ipapakilala kita sa mga tita at tito  ko sa mga couzin ko ipag mamayabang ko na ikaw ang asawa ko mabait at  sweet sakin at kay Jenny.                                                                                                                                 

*Ipapakilala/Ipakikilala kita sa mga tita at tito ko at sa mga pinsan ko*.  _*Ipagmamayabang ko na ikaw ang asawa ko na mabait at sweet sa akin at kay Jenny (*_or ...._*na **mabait at sweet sa aming dalawa ni Jenny).*_

Finally, "Ipagmamayabang ko na ikaw..." can also be translated as "_I will *boast*/ I will *brag *about the fact that you are...."_


----------

